
Onboarding is the secret sauce powering viral loops - mustafabisic1
http://pointzi.com/2017/07/25/onboarding-is-the-secret-sauce-powering-viral-loops/
======
djinoz2
Was loosely relating to "aarrr pirate metrics" and I thought the Canva
experience/comment was relevant. The point is that the second "r"(referral) is
really where your engine of growth kicks in. If you have enough referral,
you've already crossed the chasm of activation and retention so the last "r"
of revenue will come with enough referrals.

